# IQAS for credentials verification



## incredible india (May 1, 2017)

Is IQAS a valid qualification assessment for Canada PR visa. Have any done done their credentials verification from them and does anyone get positive report for two years Post Graduate Diploma in Business Administration from Symbiosis Centre for Distant Learning.

Thank in advance


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

incredible india said:


> Is IQAS a valid qualification assessment for Canada PR visa. Have any done done their credentials verification from them and does anyone get positive report for two years Post Graduate Diploma in Business Administration from Symbiosis Centre for Distant Learning.
> 
> Thank in advance


You were advised last month where to find information on accredited agencies for the ECA portion of the Express Entry process. 

You were also offered an opinion about your alma mater - ie it doesn't matter if it's recognised by the "...ministry of micro, small and medium enterprises government of india plus UGC..." that recognition is meaningless to the Government of Canada (they don't care, as the Government of India can't dictate Canadian law or policy) - if the ECA assessor agency doesn't recognise your school as being legitimate then the Government of Canada doesn't recognise the program and you will not get credit for the qualification.


----------



## incredible india (May 1, 2017)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> You were advised last month where to find information on accredited agencies for the ECA portion of the Express Entry process.
> 
> You were also offered an opinion about your alma mater - ie it doesn't matter if it's recognised by the "...ministry of micro, small and medium enterprises government of india plus UGC..." that recognition is meaningless to the Government of Canada (they don't care, as the Government of India can't dictate Canadian law or policy) - if the ECA assessor agency doesn't recognise your school as being legitimate then the Government of Canada doesn't recognise the program and you will not get credit for the qualification.


How does WES verify Distant Learning Programs especially two years Post Graduate Diploma from a UGC and DEC recognised Institution which conducts online classes, send you study materials, rate you on Projects and assignments and mark you on the basis of course attended as per hour wise.

Would appreciate if someone can share the WES links or Canadian distant learning clauses,

Thank You in advance


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You'd be best off to ask your technical questions to WES directly. 

None of us here works for WES so we aren't able to give you any of the links you ask for., if they exist at all. 

If in doubt, look on the WES website or ask them instead of asking on an anonymous third party website.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Sometimes we need to be blunt to be kind. There are many educational institutions in India whose certificates/degrees have little to no value in Canada. For a true equalization of your educational credentials you should contact WES. I don't understand your hesitation to do so. It will expedite your attempt to immigrate here.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

incredible india said:


> How does WES verify Distant Learning Programs especially two years Post Graduate Diploma from a UGC and DEC recognised Institution which conducts online classes, send you study materials, rate you on Projects and assignments and mark you on the basis of course attended as per hour wise.
> 
> Would appreciate if someone can share the WES links or Canadian distant learning clauses,
> 
> Thank You in advance



You have already been told this - whether or not a program is done by distance learning is irrelevant. What matters is whether or not the school is legitimate (ie. meets certain standards, is a member of certain education bodies, etc.). The 'school' (and I use that word loosely in reference to the Centre to which you are referring) you attended is not legitimate and will not be recognized as such in Canada. Whatever credential you received from them will not be worth the paper it is written on.


----------

